# Uber on personal phone



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Has anyone had any problems using uber on their personal phone and not on the Uber phone?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

I just downloaded the Uber app on my iPhone 6 w/ iOS8 and the app works much smoother than the iPhone 4S given to us. My only complaint, and a big one @ that, is that w/ the Uber app opened, my music no longer plays thru my car's speakers. All sound goes only thru the iPhone speakers. Once I close the app, the sound goes back thru the car speakers. This is an issue for me as I like playing music not only for myself but the passengers like it too and I can't hear the navigation for the app w/ out looking @ the phone which keeps my eyes of the road. I emailed Uber about what I feel is a "bug" in the app


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> I just downloaded the Uber app on my iPhone 6 w/ iOS8 and the app works much smoother than the iPhone 4S given to us. My only complaint, and a big one @ that, is that w/ the Uber app opened, my music no longer plays thru my car's speakers. All sound goes only thru the iPhone speakers. Once I close the app, the sound goes back thru the car speakers. This is an issue for me as I like playing music not only for myself but the passengers like it too and I can't hear the navigation for the app w/ out looking @ the phone which keeps my eyes of the road. I emailed Uber about what I feel is a "bug" in the app


That would be a huge issue for me as well.


----------



## Josef (Aug 26, 2014)

Swed said:


> Has anyone had any problems using uber on their personal phone and not on the Uber phone?


----------



## Josef (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the same question. Any other drivers have comments about the Byod option?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I will not use uber on my own phone. No way. The uber network has problems on its own phones... and why would I pay for all that data. You would have Uber running the entire time you are in the car, that is going to eat into any data plan. Example, I have 16 gigs and I eat that up every month running the "lyft" app, my streaming music, and my navigation. The same applies if you have uber running, however, If you only run the uber app, on UBERS phone, use their navigation, and play your car stereo... you will pay nothing for data.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> I will not use uber on my own phone. No way. The uber network has problems on its own phones... and why would I pay for all that data. You would have Uber running the entire time you are in the car, that is going to eat into any data plan. Example, I have 16 gigs and I eat that up every month running the "lyft" app, my streaming music, and my navigation. The same applies if you have uber running, however, If you only run the uber app, on UBERS phone, use their navigation, and play your car stereo... you will pay nothing for data.


I am not to worried on data as I have an iPhone 6 w/ 64GB & thus all my music is offline. Moreover, I have a 10GB data plan I share w/ my family & I too do Lyft & Uber and on Lyft alone I barely use 1gb. I will definitely only do Uber & Lyft app updates via wifi as I am confident that would be a quite dent on my data.

I personally would rather use my data than give Uber $40/month (regardless of if I actually used the phone or not) for an iPhone 4S that crashes 50% of the time & uses the outdated 3G/4G speeds vs. LTE on my current iPhone 6. I am shipping back my iPhone 4S via post-paid USPS to Uber tomorrow. At least this way, if I opt not to do Uber for say 2 wks, I will not expect an automatic $20 deducted from my stmnt the next time I do Uber. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I think I'm more concerned with the app working correctly. I have had a lot of problems with the lyft app disconnecting during a ride and I don't see it because I'm using Waze on the phone and the app is in the background. The uber phone works perfectly and I wish they would just not charge us so much for the data plan,


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Swed said:


> I think I'm more concerned with the app working correctly. I have had a lot of problems with the lyft app disconnecting during a ride and I don't see it because I'm using Waze on the phone and the app is in the background. The uber phone works perfectly and I wish they would just not charge us so much for the data plan,


I see what you mean. I personally rarely if ever have issues w/ the Lyft app in driver mode. It's the Uber app on the provided iPhone 4 that has failed me one to many times and it irritates me as I know I am being charged $10/wk regardless of if we use the phone or not. Since I only do Uber/Lyft on friday & saturday, every $$ counts as this is a strictly part-time gig as I go to school full time. Plus, w/ all the fare slashing, now a 15% permanent reduction over here in Atlanta, there is barely any profit these days after gas is considered.


----------



## Mr_B (Jun 13, 2015)

Swed said:


> Has anyone had any problems using uber on their personal phone and not on the Uber phone?


I have been going crazy ... losing business ... with the "no sound" problem. I don't recall where I read the best possible fixes ... here or Apple support forum ... I know that there was nothing definitive anywhere. It seems that the sound going off is not unheard of in iPhones. I know I have to start the research all over again and tomorrow I MUST spend time with AppleCare. "Reset" by itself doesn't do it for me. Reset followed with turning the iPhone OFF and then ON again does work. Today I found that turning the iPhone OFF and then ON by itself didn't solve it. (Yes it happened again today!!) But ... Resetting it after I had turned the iPhone OFF and ON may have worked. I say may have worked because I do know that the sound was working later when I tested it using Google Maps. (I set up a trip and clicked "Start" and heard the familiar Starting Dialog.) (I have to admit that I tried this when I was on the road and I could not hear the voice on the test.)

A word of warning, after Resetting you will be faced with a bunch of location services settings to turn back on. Maybe it's only 2 or 3 ... maybe it wouldn't seem like so many if I know what to expect.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well i have sprint, so data is unlimited
i also use the android version, so no sound issues you speak of


----------

